# NAVTEQ DVD 2007.2 update



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mguirguismd said:


> Well I had no lucky aquiring the new 2007 Nav CD's for my car so I had to buy them. I only need the California CD, anyone interested in purchasing the others let me know. Here is the post
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2215244#post2215244


It is a violation of Navteq's licensing agreement to split up the set.


----------



## letsin2b8 (Jul 19, 2006)

in no hurry to upgrade my copy. It serves its function quite well. Maybe when i find its getting outdated, ill upgrade


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 19, 2007)

*Help*

I was wondering if there was a difference in performance between the 2007.2 DVD's and the 2007.2 CD's. Practically I only need the 2007.2 Ca CD. However, if the DVD is faster and has better graphics and or features, I prefer the DVD. Also, I have a range rover- same system as the 2006 X5. I think I need the 2007.2 HIGH version and not the CCC or professional version since I do not have I-drive. Does anyone have any leads to where I can make a "Backup Copy" from? Thanks!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Ricochet said:


> I was wondering if there was a difference in performance between the 2007.2 DVD's and the 2007.2 CD's. Practically I only need the 2007.2 Ca CD. However, if the DVD is faster and has better graphics and or features, I prefer the DVD. Also, I have a range rover- same system as the 2006 X5. I think I need the 2007.2 HIGH version and not the CCC or professional version since I do not have I-drive. Does anyone have any leads to where I can make a "Backup Copy" from? Thanks!


The CDs and DVDs contain the same map/points of interest... the DVD simply contains the entire US/Canada.

...and once again, discussing software piracy here will not be tolerated.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Ricochet said:


> I was wondering if there was a difference in performance between the 2007.2 DVD's and the 2007.2 CD's. Practically I only need the 2007.2 Ca CD. However, if the DVD is faster and has better graphics and or features, I prefer the DVD. Also, I have a range rover- same system as the 2006 X5. I think I need the 2007.2


How exactly do you figure you have a choice between CD and DVD? :dunno:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Jspira said:


> How exactly do you figure you have a choice between CD and DVD? :dunno:


All of the DVD-based systems will still read the CDs. If you're purchasing used from eBay and the CD set is cheaper... and you don't mind the inconvenience of switching CDs when going from region to region...


----------



## runninthingz (Nov 2, 2007)

Are there Torrents out there with this software? Can I burn it and use it in my 04 745i?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

runninthingz said:


> Are there Torrents out there with this software? Can I burn it and use it in my 04 745i?


Sorry, but you can not discuss copyright infringement on Bimmerfest.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

KrisL said:


> All of the DVD-based systems will still read the CDs. If you're purchasing used from eBay and the CD set is cheaper... and you don't mind the inconvenience of switching CDs when going from region to region...


The great thing about Bimmerfest. You learn something new (well not every day but...) :thumbup:


----------



## mikepinkerton (Dec 21, 2004)

I printed out the picture of the DVD from the previous page and put it in my nav system but all it did was crumple up and get stuck. Had to use tweezers to get the paper out. What am I doing wrong? Do I have to copy it a different way?

(kidding)
-Mike


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

mikepinkerton said:


> I printed out the picture of the DVD from the previous page and put it in my nav system but all it did was crumple up and get stuck. Had to use tweezers to get the paper out. What am I doing wrong? Do I have to copy it a different way?
> 
> (kidding)
> -Mike


Mike, do you used a color copy or B&W?
Contact your local CA for special color copy device located in every GM office.
Make appointment, wait time is 2-3 month.

jk


----------

